# Side loading scooter trailer



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Has anyone any experience of side loading scooter trailers? CMF and Armitage do them. I know reversing could be a problem.


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi I have just bought aCMF trailer and it is very good. Easy to load and will take up to 250kgs. reversing is not easy due to it being shortbut as long as you have a jockey wheel fitted I can see no problem unhitching reversing and hitching back up again.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Easylifter?


----------



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a Easylifter. You dont have any problems about reversing or un hitching.


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you.

I would put a rack on the back but not sure about warranty and chassis extension. Have weighed van with fuel and water on and have excess capacity but have not seen another like it, so not sure.

Easylifter seems expensive, but I like the idea.

Trailer is cheaper and has less to go wrong, but going backwards is a problem.

We use the van all year round, but would only use the scooter in summer on some hols.
Bit of a dilemma really. :roll:


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

we had a scooter rack on our last motorhome but the overhang on our new one would not make a rack viable. so a trailer it had to be


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

*Bike Trailer*

Afternoon Hawcara & Chubs

I hadn't the Total Weight Authorised to spare to carry a scooter and my first choice was the Hydralift: however looking more closely I didn't like to solid bearings or the then single wheel. So I went for a trailer and bought an excellent 2nd hand Erde. Nice trailer, a bit long, but I had big trouble securing the scooter without damaging fairings.

Sold the Erde on Preloved and bought a 2nd hand transverse loading CMF and it works well for me.

I had a minor issue with the post keeper [the previous owner had a BIG bike and he leaned the bike on the post and the bottom keeper weld cracked off - but the local blacksmith soon put that right]. I also had to make a carrier for the spare wheel but that was a doddle. However the plain horizontal the saddle restraint bar didn't hold the saddle and I had to adapt it. CMF has now adapted theirs. That plus good tie down strapping from the bottom frame [below the fairings] to the trailer works really well.

Reversing is a problem as others have said. I've cracked it as far as I'm concerned.

I cut an outline from 18mm ply of one of my favourite jets and painted it up appropriately, then mounted it to a box which just slides over the post top. The jet cut out is now lined up along the motorhome longitudinal axis. I can see the jet from in the rear view mirror and from head on to the jet as it were, I can detect the slightest variation of the trailer away from longitudinal axis as I reverse. Straight reversing is a doddle and backing round a corner only needs a tad of practise to get one's eye used to the necessary angle.

I'll gladly take pix and send if you wish


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Bike trailers can be a handfull when reversing but after a few practice goes its ok.
Just dont try to be too quick.
Dave p


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you all for the positive replies.
If we do go for a trailer I will have to get a reversing camera, since the van is a fixed rear bed and has a solid rear wall. 
Slightly off point, I have learnt more off forums than anywhere. Bought the current van with advice off forum, skillet and learnt countless things I would have ignored in the past.


----------



## park (May 16, 2005)

We do have a rear window on our van but I wouldn't worry about this and you don't need a camera. I reverse slowly and the trailer doesn't need to be far from straight before you can see its wheel in the rear view mirror. Apply a minor correction at that time and you will be fine. Essentially if you can't see the wheels it is straight.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

like others have stated easy-lifter you cant go wrong


----------



## althearcher (Nov 2, 2007)

*Side loader*

Hi I have had my Easylifter Hydra twin wheeled one for a while now and all I can say it's great. Loading, strapping down, jacking up and putting the wheels in are all easy. Plus best of all when the sat nav cocks up you just look for a gateway,junction slam it in reverse and turn round. I put either my Kawasaki ER6 or Honda CB250 on and have had no problems so far including a trip to Orkney which included reversing onto the Pentland ferry.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Side loader*



althearcher said:


> Hi I have had my Easylifter Hydra twin wheeled one for a while now and all I can say it's great. Loading, strapping down, jacking up and putting the wheels in are all easy. Plus best of all when the sat nav cocks up you just look for a gateway,junction slam it in reverse and turn round. I put either my Kawasaki ER6 or Honda CB250 on and have had no problems so far including a trip to Orkney which included reversing onto the Pentland ferry.


sounds very familiar we also have the easy lifter towing an er6 lol might see you on the road we are off to hayle on cornwall end of may then off to france germany black forrest last week in july for 3 weeks we cant wait


----------

